# &quot;Zukunftssicherer&quot; PC



## Lyrreth (24. Januar 2013)

Juten Tach zusammen!

Ich suche momentan nach einer guten (Gaming-)PC Konfiguration, die für die nächsten Jahre gewappnet ist. Dazu soll auch noch ein neuer Bildschrim her. Budget für alles zusammen sollte die 900€ nicht überschreiten.
Habe mir bisher ein paar Gedanken dazu gemacht und auch schon mal einen "Prototypen" zusammengestellt. Dabei hatte ich jetzt für den PC in etwa 700€ - 750€ und für den Bildschrim 150€ - 200€ eingeplant.

Da ich mich selbst aber auch wirklich nur hobbymäßig und nebenbei mit PC's und Konfiguration beschäftige wollte ich mir hier nochmal Rückmeldung, Verbesserungsvorschläge und Meinungen abholen!

Also, ums kurz zu fassen: Gesucht ist ein (Obere Mitteklasse)-PC, auf dem auch die Games der nächsten Jahre gut spielbar sind. Vorgegeben ist mir das Gehäuse, das darf auf jeden Fall nicht gegen ein anderes getauscht werden . Des Weiteren ist ein neuer Bildschirm gesucht (Full-HD, HDMI ...) in der Größenordnung zwischen 21,5" und 23".

Was ich bisher als "Prototyp" habe:

*Sharkoon T28 red edition* (muss bleiben)

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
MB: MSI Z77A-G43
NT: Sharkoon WPM600
GK: GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS

Da der PC eigentlich nicht übertaktet werden soll habe ich mittlerweile überlegt, entsprechend "nur" den i5-3570 zu nehmen. Weiß aber nicht, welches MB "zukunftssicher" ist von den H77-Chipsätzen oder ob ich auch ohne "k" beim Z77 bleiben soll?

Schon jetzt bedanke ich mich für's durchlesen, über konstruktive Antworten würde ich mich umso mehr freuen!

Falls ich etwas vergessen habe, einfach darauf hinweisen, ich reiche die Infos dann nach!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, dann nimm sogar "nur" nen i5-3470. Den Unterschied zu nem 3500er merkt man nicht. beim Mainboard kannst Du dann auch jeden Chipsatz nehmen, du sparst also nochmal ich sag mal 20€, wenn es ein ordentliches Board sein soll. 

Von der Ersparnis würd ich dann eine AMD 7950 nehmen, die kostet ca 260-270€ und bringt nochmal nen ordentlichen Schub. Das Modell von Gigabyte zB ist auch recht leise und schon merkbar übertaktet ab Werk, kostet trotzdem kaum mehr als Standardmodelle.

bei manchen Shops wie zB hardwareversand.de bekommst Du dann noch 3 Spiele dazu, wenn Du den Service anmailst mit Bestellnummer usw.: Far Cry 3, Sleeping Dogs und Hitman Absolution. Bei der 7870 würdest du "nur" Far Cry 3 bekommen. Alles jeweils zum runterladen. Das ist die "never settle"-Aktion von AMD, die Codes sind zwar begrenzt, aber meines Wissen bei zB hardwareversand noch genügend auf Lager.


Wegen "zukunftssicher" des Boards: alle Mainboards für den Sockel 1155 (das ist quasi die "Bauform" der CPU) sind für alle CPUs mit diesem Sockel geeignet, und auch falls noch weitere CPus für den Sockel kommen, werden diese Board sicher weiterhin geeignet sein. D.h. für ein solches Board eine neue CPU einzubauen wäre kein Problem. ABER: solche Sockel sind idR nur 2 Jahre aktuell, dann kommt meist ein neuer Sockel, der den alten langsam ablöst. Sockel 1155 ist nun aber auch schon eine Weile aktuell, dieses Jahr wird ein neuer kommen. D.h. wenn Du in 2-3 Jahren mal ne neue CPU willst, wird es wohl kaum mehr passende CPUs geben, und wenn dann zum überteuerten Restpostenpreis. Es wird daher vermutlich sogar billiger sein, wenn Du CPU UND Board neu kaufst. Und so oder so: ich glaube nicht, dass überhaupt noch eine Sockel1155-CPU neu rauskommen wird, die lohnenswert besser als der i5-3470 ist - d.h selbst wenn Du in 2-3 Jahren ne Sockel 1155-CPU für dann zB 150€ kaufen könntest, wäre die Steigerung nur gering, ein Wechsel auf einen neueren Sockel wäre dann sicher die bessere Wahl.

Das lehrt jedenfalls die Erfahrung der letzten 10-15 Jahre, und beim Sockel 1155 WEISS man halt jetzt schon definitiv, dass selbst die ganz teuren Top-CPUs kaum besser als ein i5-3470 sind, es sich also kaum lohnt, in einer Weile erneut aufzurüsten. und neue, bessere CPus für den Sockel sind nicht in Aussicht, im Gegenteil: für dieses Jahr sind neue CPUs mit anderem Sockel schon sicher.


Wegen "zukunftssicher" des PCs an sich: Versprechen kann man da rein gar nix, aber mehr Leistung für dieses Budget kriegst Du nicht, d.h. das ist echt das Optimum. Für zB 100€ mehr wird auch nicht viel besser, dann hast Du halt irgendwann ein Spiel, das mit nem i5.3470 und der AMD 7950 selbst auf "niedrig" schon ruckelt, mit dem 100€ teureren PC dann halt grad so nicht ruckelt - aber spätestens beim nächsten neuen "Blockbuster" wird dann auch der 100€ teurere PC "versagen"... es macht daher wenig Sinn, da nochmal 100€ mehr auszugeben. Wenn, dann muss man DEUTLICH mehr ausgeben, aber da wäre es klüger, wenn man einfach den günstigeren PC erneut aufrüstet, sobald es mal nötig wird. 

Aus meinen Ausführungen zur CPU siehst Du auch: vermutlich wäre ein Aufrüsten der Grafikkarte auch das, was zuerst anstehen würde, da die core i5-3400/3500er eben schon extrem stark sind. Als Vergleich: eine CPU für nur 60-70€ reicht schon für alle Spiele auf maximalen Details, wenn die Grafikkarte stimmt. d.h mit einer CPU für 160-200€ hast Du wirklich einen riesen Puffer, bis die mal evlt. nicht mehr reicht. Umgekehrt ist es aber so, dass mit einer Graka für nur 80€ kein Spiel auf höheren Details läuft, egal ob die CPU 70, 170 oder 370€ kostet. Daran siehst Du, dass in Sachen CPU noch viel Luft ist und Grafikkarten das wichtigere sind. Es tut sich bei Games viel mehr Neues bei der Grafik und somit den Grafikanforderungen als in Sachen Game-"Intelligenz", also CPU.


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Januar 2013)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Hat mir schon sehr weitergeholfen.

Bezüglich des Boards bin ich mir leider noch immer nicht sicher. Ich habe selbst kein Intel-System (sondern ein AMD System mit einem AMD Phenom X4 965 BE, nicht übertaktet), und bin daher in Sachen Intel nicht all zu firm. Mir ist lediglich mittlerweile klar, dass Intel zur Zeit, was Prozessorleistung angeht, die Nase weit(er als sonst) vorn hat.
Aber zurück zum Board. Wichtig ist da hauptsächlich, dass es mit USB 3.0 ausgestattet ist, ein gutes UEFI besitzt (afaik das neue BIOS? Aber da scheint ja jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen zu kochen?) und mit Onboard-Grafik und 5.1 Sound ausgestattet ist. Der Rest ist im Grunde egal. Weiß nicht, welches das gängigste Board zu einem i5-3470 ist?

Also nehmen wir wenige CPU-Stufen niedriger und stufen dafür die GK hoch auf eine Gigabyte HD 7950. Klingt ganz gut! Danke für den Hinweis 

Kannst du mir bezüglich des Monitors noch eine Empfehlung zu den o.g. Bedingungen geben?

Vielen lieben Dank nochmal 

P.S.:
Die Kerne meines X4 965 BE leisten ja 3,4 Ghz, die des Intels 3,2 Ghz. Natürlich haben die Intel-Prozessoren ja noch diesen Turbo-Boost, aber woher genau kommt diese "Mehrleistung" die die Intel-CPU's bringen im Vergleich z.B. zu meinem X4 965 BE?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

Die CPUs sind einfach viel moderner, so dass die bei gleichem Takt schneller sind als früher - das war aber an sich schon immer so, und der X4 965 ist halt schon ein paar Jahre alt von der Technik her. Daher ist ein i5-3450 halt je nach Anwendung 20-60% schneller, manchmal auch mehr.

Die Frage ist: brauchst Du schon ne neue CPU? Der X4 965 ist noch eine Top-CPU und keinesfalls der Grund, wenn ein Spiel ruckelt. Du könntest also an sich erst Mal nur die Grafikkarte aufrüsten. Guckst DU hier: AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs? und hier Far Cry 3 mit gleicher Hardware: Far Cry 3 - Benchmarks und Tuning-Tipps zum OpenWorld-Shooter


Kannst Du vtl noch was anderes vom alten PC mitübernehmen?



Ansonsten: UEFI ist an sich eher zum übertakten ausgerichtet. Ohne Übertakten stellst Du nur ganz wenig im BIOS um, wenn überhaupt, da ist es an sich egal, welche BIOS man hat. Ein ganz gutes Board für 60-65€ ist zb das hier: ASRock B75 Pro3, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) - PCGames hier findest du recht viele Meinungen: ASRock B75 Pro3


Monitor: da gibt es kaum Unterschiede - am besten einfach mal von denen hier TFT 16:9/16:10 im Preisvergleich - PCGames einen zwischen 140-170€ nehmen, da machst Du nix verkehrt. Die haben auch alle HDMI.   Ich hab da jetzt 23 bi 24 ZOll rausgesucht - ich finde, unter 23 Zoll sollte man echt nicht mehr suchen. Oder hast Du so wenig Platz?


----------



## Enisra (24. Januar 2013)

naja, also idr, haben eigentlich alle MB quasi Onboard-Grafik eigentlich fast alle Intel CPUs bis auf einen Typ, den man auch noch suchen muss, einen Grafikeinheit
Und eigentlich hat auch so ziemlich jedes MB heute nen USB 3 Controller an Board

Ansonsten kann man auch beim Netzteil sparen, eines wie das Thermaltake Hamburg mit weniger Leistung reicht auch vollkommen aus
Und was für einen Monitor hast im Moment? im Zweifelsfall würde ich ja noch etwas sparen und nen Hunni drauf packen und gleich nen 27" Rieße auf den Schreibtisch stellen, wie z.B. die Ilyamas, die im PCGH-Test nicht schlecht abgeschnitten haben und auch nur so 300€ kosten


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Januar 2013)

Hehe, ich hatte befürchtet, dass du (*EDIT*: mittlerweile ihr ) was verwechselt  Aber ist vielleicht auch aus meinen Formulierungen nicht so eindeutig rauslesbar gewesen, wie ich mir das dachte.
Das neue System soll mein bestehendes nicht ersetzen, sondern ist für jemand anderen. Ebenso der Monitor.

Ich bin mit meinem aktuellen System: AMD X4 965BE, Asus M5A87, Sapphire HD 6950, Asus Xonar DX, 1TB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14, Corsair TX 650W und 4GB Corsair DDR3-1600 sehr zufrieden und kann mich, wie du richtig schon angemerkt hast, bisher bei keinem Spiel über Ruckler oder ähnliches beschweren.

Bezüglich UEFI: Okay, ich war immer im Glauben, es wäre eine neue Art BIOS, graphisch, welches das alte jetzt ablösen soll. Dass es hauptsächlich zum Übertakten da ist konnte ich mir noch nicht anlesen 

Bezüglich Mainboard: Werde es mir gleich mal anschauen. Aber - nun rein aus Interesse - es wäre auch unproblematisch, beim aktuellen Mainboard zu bleiben? Wie sehr der "Chipsatz" da reinspielt kann ich leider nicht beurteilen.

Bezüglich Monitor: Der Platz ist begrenzt, ja, aber 23", evtl. auch 24" sollten noch eben so passen. Deswegen hatte ich erstmal 23" als Obergrenze angegeben.
Wie wichtig sind dabei eigentlich Komponenten wie Reaktionszeit und Kontrast? Hab jetzt für beides schon viel für und wieder gelesen, deswegen bin ich immer an neuen Meinungen interessiert.

*EDIT2*: 27" sind meinem Wissen nach definitiv zu groß und von der Person, die das System bekommen soll, auch nicht mehr gewünscht. 

Danke schon jetzt wieder für die Geduld


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

Also, das eine Board, was ich nannte, hat trotzdem UEFI. Was ich meinte ist, dass es für jemanden, der nicht übertakten will, an sich egal ist. Man geht da normalerweise einmal rein, wenn der PC neu ist, und dann nie wieder   und viele Übertakter-Fans finden die UEFIs sogar schlechter als die alten BIOS-Menüs

Das Board, was Du rausgesucht hast, kannst Du aber auch nehmen. Und der core i5-3570k ist ja nicht viel teurer, also vlt doch die Option, übertakten zu können, offenhalten. Eine 7950 lohnt sich aber so oder so im Vergleich zur 7870, erst recht wenn man von den beiden zusätzlichen Games auch nur eines brauchen kann.

Monitor: wenn der nicht grad schon ab Werk mit 12ms angegeben wird, ist jeder Monitor mehr als schnell genug und defitinitiv so gut, wie es vor 6-7 Jahren die damals als "Gamer-TFT" empfohlenen Modelle waren. Die Werte kann man aber leider nur schlecht als Maßstab nehmen. Ein MOnitor mit 2ms hat das als Bestwert - der kann aber im Schnitt "lahmer" sein als ein anderer, der 4ms als Bestwert hat. Und Kontrast zB ist auch kein Zeichen für gut/schlecht. Ein MOnitor mit super Kontrastwerten kann auch ein insgesamt schlechteres Bild haben als ein anderer mit schlechteren Kontrastwerten. Gut GENUG sind aber auch an sich alle. Nur wenn man vlt an einem sehr hellen Arbeitplatz den Monitor stehen hat, muss man vielleicht nach nem Modell schauen, dass einen wirklich besonders guten Kontrast bieten kann, das aber sieht man eben nicht an den Werten.


----------



## Lyrreth (24. Januar 2013)

Okay, habe mich soweit nochmal durchgewühlt und werde dann wohl bei dem i5-3570K bleiben. Aber dann sollte ich auch beim Z77 Chipsatz bleiben, wenn ich mir das richtig angelesen habe, da der wohl besser für eine mögliche übertaktung (in fernerer Zukunft) geeignet wäre.

Vielen Dank für die super Hilfe bis hierhin. Wenn ich daran denke, melde ich mich hier nochmal wenn die Zusammenstellung endgültig ist oder ich noch Fragen habe 

Vielen lieben Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2013)

Du MUSST sogar den Z77 nehmen zum Übertakten, da man bei den anderen aktuellen Chipsätzen gar nicht die nötigen Menüpunkte hat.

bzw es ginge auch Z75 (da gibt es aber nur 2-3 Modelle) oder ein P-Chipsatz. Letzterer ist aber älter und bietet keine Vorteile, auch keinen geringeren Preis bei gleicher Ausstattung wie der Z77.


----------



## Vordack (25. Januar 2013)

Zukunftssicher und PC, das eine schliesst das andere aus.

Wie war ncohmal der Begriff? Oxymoron? Ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Zukunftssicher und PC, das eine schliesst das andere aus.
> 
> Wie war ncohmal der Begriff? Oxymoron? Ein Widerspruch in sich?


 Aufgabe: bilde einen Satz mit 4 Oxymoronen (?) 



Spoiler



Ein ehrlicher Politiker fährt in einem unweltfreundlichen Autos durchs sonnige England, um seinen zukunftssicheren PC abzuholen


----------



## Vordack (25. Januar 2013)

Ja, es ist Oxymoron. (wegen Deinem Fragezeichen) Ist aber meine ich ein englischer Begriff. Gibts den auch im Deutschen?


----------



## Herbboy (25. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, es ist Oxymoron. (wegen Deinem Fragezeichen) Ist aber meine ich ein englischer Begriff. Gibts den auch im Deutschen?


Doch, das Wort stimmt - das Fragezeichen bezog sich nur darauf, dass ich nicht weiß, wie die Mehrzahl lautet - "Okymoronen" hört sich ein wenig nach gebleichten Gläubigen aus Utah an...


----------



## Enisra (25. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, das Wort stimmt - das Fragezeichen bezog sich nur darauf, dass ich nicht weiß, wie die Mehrzahl lautet - "Okymoronen" hört sich ein wenig nach gebleichten Gläubigen aus Utah an...


 
ich hätte jetzt eher an einen Trottel aus Oklahoma gedacht, dem Oky Moron


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich hätte jetzt eher an einen Trottel aus Oklahoma gedacht, dem Oky Moron


 Und ich dachte, hier wäre von Mormonen die Rede, die ihre Wäsche mit Oxy Action vorbehandeln...


----------



## Lyrreth (30. Januar 2013)

Nettes Gespräch 

Habe mich jetzt nochmal ein wenig mit den Tipps beschäftigt und rumgebastelt. Hat sich nicht all zu viel geändert, aber dennoch mag ich euch kurz zu Rate ziehen 

System sieht nun so aus:

Sharkoon T28 red edition (muss bleiben)

CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
MB: _Alt: MSI Z77A-G43_ *Neu: ASRock Z77 Pro4*
NT: Sharkoon WPM600
GK: _Alt: GIGABYTE Radeon HD 7870 OC GHZ Edition_ *Neu: GIGABYTE HD 7950*
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
*Neu dazu: Monitor: 23" (58,42cm) Asus VS238H*

Hoffe, das System ist so in Ordnung.

Nun die spannende Frage: Denkt ihr, diese Systemkonfiguration kann sich, bis auf vielleicht 1-2 Änderungen (im Falle des Falles), bis mitte März behaupten? Das ist nämlich der geplante Zeitpunkt für den PC. Oder kommen in den nächsten zwei Monaten entscheidende Veränderungen? 
Ich versuche mich hinsichtlich dessen immer schlau zu lesen, allerdings ist das nicht immer ergiebig genug als dass ich gänzlich überzeugt wäre 

Und noch eine weitere Frage: Welche SSD könnt ihr mir empfehlen. Aktuell denke ich, dass bis zum März nichts mehr unter 250/256 GB lohnt? Könnt ihr das bestätigen und evtl. ein oder zwei Modelle (aus eigener Erfahrung (?)) empfehlen?


Vielen vielen Dank!

P.S.: Zukunftssicher und PC sind wahrlich ein Oxymoron! Allerdings, so könnte man argumentieren, kommt es auch auf die individuelle Definition von "Zukunft" an, ob es nun tatsächlich ein Oxymoron wird oder nicht. In meinem Fall jedoch sollte es tatsächlich zutreffen, meinen hier angesprochenen "Zukunft"-sbegriff definiere ich mit 4-5 Jahren


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

Das sieht gut aus. nur für die CPU vlt noch nen besseren Kühler dazu, da Du nur damit sinnvoll übertakten kannst. Einer für 25-35€ reicht - oder du kaufst halt erst einen, wenn du mal übertakten willst.

Ansonsten: bis MItte März könnte sich aber natürlich noch was ändern, aber nicht viel. Das ein oder andere wird wohl günstiger werden.

Bei SSDs ist es was schwerer, weil da die preise sich mehr bewegen. Aktuell ist zB eine Samsung 840 gut.


----------



## Lyrreth (31. Januar 2013)

Der Kühler kommt irgendwann später mal  Und günstiger werden klingt immer gut.

Bei der Samsung SSD 840 reicht da die Basic Version? Oder ist die Pro empfehlenswert? Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr man das beim alltäglichen Gebrauch bzw. bei Spielen merkt oder eben auch nicht merkt.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

ähm, das ist keine sonderlich intelligente Entscheidung, alleine deswegen weil man dann später nochmal das Mainboard ausbauen muss und dann wieder alles zusammenbauen, ein Aufwand den man sich schenken kann wenn man eh schon beim Zusammenbau den Kühler aufsetzt
Und so hat man auch in der Zeit bis dahin so ein lautes Ding da rödeln


----------



## RichardLancelot (31. Januar 2013)

Lyrreth schrieb:


> Der Kühler kommt irgendwann später mal  Und günstiger werden klingt immer gut.
> 
> Bei der Samsung SSD 840 reicht da die Basic Version? Oder ist die Pro empfehlenswert? Ich weiß nicht, wie sehr man das beim alltäglichen Gebrauch bzw. bei Spielen merkt oder eben auch nicht merkt.


 Naja, hohe Schreibraten sind schon was schönes, von daher würde ich persönlich zu Pro-Variante greifen. Andererseits ist das Kernziel sicherlich auf der SSD das OS unterzubringen und das lebt von hohen Leseraten, welche bei beiden Typen identisch ist


----------



## Herbboy (31. Januar 2013)

@Lyrreth: die "pro" ist beim Schreiben deutlich besser, aber wann muss eine SSD für nen GamerPC schon mal viel schreiben? Das kommt so gut wie nie vor, und wenn, dann ist meistens die Quelle eh so lahm, dass es nix bringt (zB du kopierst was von Festplatte auf die SSD). Das einzige, was man vlt merken würde, wäre so was wie Zb Spielstand speichern, WENN der sehr groß ist und auch auf der SSD gespeichert wird. Aber auch dann sind es halt zB 0,4 statt 0,2 Sekunden, bis die 100MB gespeichert sind... wenn es 10€ Unterschied wären, würd ich die pro nehmen, aber AFAIK ist der Aufpreis schon ein gutes Stück höher.

Mir fällt jedenfalls keine Anwendung ein, bei der es wirklich wichtig ist, ob die nun mit 250 oder 500MB/S schreibt. Selbst wenn es um Videoencoding geht: da kommt die CPU eh nicht hinterher, um mehr als 200MB/s Datenstrom, der gespeichert werden soll, zu berechnen.




Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das ist keine sonderlich intelligente Entscheidung, alleine deswegen weil man dann später nochmal das Mainboard ausbauen muss und dann wieder alles zusammenbauen, ein Aufwand den man sich schenken kann wenn man eh schon beim Zusammenbau den Kühler aufsetzt


 Das ist bei dem Gehäuse kein Problem: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/134752-6.jpg das hat ein Loch in CPU-Sockel-Höhe, so dass man (anderes Seitenteile auch abnehmen) auch von hinten ans Board kommt. Natürlich isses so oder so ETWAS fummeliger, wenn man das Baord nicht frei vor sich liegen hat, aber es geht schon. Störend ist da eher, dass man halt auch Graka ausbauen und Kabel abmachen und "weglegen" musst. 

Zudem kann man bei der Gelegenheit auch mal Staub aus dem PC enfternen.



> Und so hat man auch in der Zeit bis dahin so ein lautes Ding da rödeln


 das ist schon viel eher ein Argument... wobei die neuen Boxed nicht mehr sooo laut sind.


----------



## Spassbremse (31. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Doch, das Wort stimmt - das Fragezeichen bezog sich nur darauf, dass ich nicht weiß, wie die Mehrzahl lautet - "Okymoronen" hört sich ein wenig nach gebleichten Gläubigen aus Utah an...



Hihi, sehr gut, Herb. 

Der Plural von "Oxymoron" ist übrigens "Oxymora" und wie bei fast allen Fremdwörtern, bei denen "Os", "Xse" und "Ypsilons" vorkommen, stammt der Begriff natürlich aus dem Griechischen.


----------



## Enisra (31. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist bei dem Gehäuse kein Problem: http://content.hwigroup.net/images/products/xl/134752-6.jpg das hat ein Loch in CPU-Sockel-Höhe, so dass man (anderes Seitenteile auch abnehmen) auch von hinten ans Board kommt. Natürlich isses so oder so ETWAS fummeliger, wenn man das Baord nicht frei vor sich liegen hat, aber es geht schon. Störend ist da eher, dass man halt auch Graka ausbauen und Kabel abmachen und "weglegen" musst.
> 
> Zudem kann man bei der Gelegenheit auch mal Staub aus dem PC enfternen.
> 
> das ist schon viel eher ein Argument... wobei die neuen Boxed nicht mehr sooo laut sind.



ok, "laut rödeln" ist schon etwas übertrieben,  
aber wenn ich die beiden vergleiche, ich hatte ja dank Bankspackerei so ne Woche auf meinen Kühler warten müssen und vom hetzigen hört man nur noch ein sanftes Rauschen, beim Boxed-Lüfter war das schon anders
Und auch mein Gehäuse hat hinten eine Aussparung, nur war die so Blöde gesetzt das ich doch das MB ausbauen musste, nachdem ich mich da rumgequält hab, also ich würde es schon sogar ziemlich fummlig nennen


----------



## svd (31. Januar 2013)

Der EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner ist noch immer ein günstiger, guter und einfach einzubauender Kühler.


----------



## Lyrreth (31. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, das ist keine sonderlich intelligente Entscheidung, alleine deswegen weil man dann später nochmal das Mainboard ausbauen muss und dann wieder alles zusammenbauen, ein Aufwand den man sich schenken kann wenn man eh schon beim Zusammenbau den Kühler aufsetzt
> Und so hat man auch in der Zeit bis dahin so ein lautes Ding da rödeln



Wie Herbboy kurz nach dir schon schrieb, dass Gehäuse hat ja die Öffnung in der Platte. Ich kann verstehen, dass es, je nach Lüfter, fummelig werden könnte, aber das Risiko gehe ich ein. Schließlich macht mir das Zusammen- und Auseinanderbauen mindestens genau so viel Spaß wie das Spielen 
Mit boxed-Kühlern hatte ich von der Lautstärke her bisher nie ein Problem. Hielten sich bei mir immer im gut erträglichen Maße.



Herbboy schrieb:


> @Lyrreth: die "pro" ist beim Schreiben deutlich besser, aber wann muss eine SSD für nen GamerPC schon mal viel schreiben? Das kommt so gut wie nie vor [...]
> Mir fällt jedenfalls keine Anwendung ein, bei der es wirklich wichtig ist, ob die nun mit 250 oder 500MB/S schreibt. Selbst wenn es um Videoencoding geht: da kommt die CPU eh nicht hinterher, um mehr als 200MB/s Datenstrom, der gespeichert werden soll, zu berechnen.



Danke, das reicht mir als Argument für eine Basic!

Vielen Dank für die durchgehende und beitragsreiche Beratung  Wie zuvor melde ich mich wieder, wenn sich mir weitere Fragen stellen!


----------



## Lyrreth (13. Februar 2013)

Jaja, die Fragen enden doch gefühlt nie 

System ändert sich nochmal ganz leicht, die Frage ist aber letztlich zu Komponenten, die schon länger in der Zusammestellung sind.

System:

Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 red edition (muss bleiben)
CPU: Intel® Core™ i5-3570K
MB: Alt: ASRock Z77 Pro4 *Neu: ASRock Z77 Pro3*
NT: Sharkoon WPM600
GK: GIGABYTE HD 7950
HDD: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
SSD: Samsung 840 Basic
RAM: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
Laufwerk: LG GH-24NS
Monitor: Asus VS238H 23"

So, nun zur Frage: Beim genauen Lesen habe ich festgestellt, dass das Netzteil ATX Standard 2.0 pflegt. Da ich mit den Standards nichts anfangen konnte, so muss ich gestehen, habe ich, so muss ich ebenfalls gestehen, Wikipedia bemüht. Dieses wiederum sagte mir nun (oder ich verstand es so), dass beim ATX 2.0 20-Pin MB-Stecker vorhanden sind. Das MB wiederum, so habe ich abgezählt *g, hat aber 24 Pins.
Zwar sollen angeblich beide Richtungen (also NT 20-Pin und MB 24-Pin sowie andersherum) miteinander kompatibel sein, aber so ganz "verstehen" tue ich den Standard/die Standardänderungen (ATX2.0 -> ATX 2.3 o.ä.) noch nicht!
Wäre hier jemand so nett, meinen Horizont in dieser Richtung zu erweitern? Vielen Dank


----------



## Herbboy (13. Februar 2013)

Die Standards sind ja nur MINDESTvorgabe, Der ATX2.0 hat halt MINDESTENS 20Pin - in dem Fall des Sharkoon hat es trotzdem nen 20+4-Stecke.

Und dem Sharkoon fehlt halt wohl irgendwas anderes, damit es auch den 2.3-Standard erfüllt, oder vlt ist der "Bauplan" auch so alt, dass es damals erst den Standard 2.0 gab und es somit auch diesen dann "bekommen" hat.


Und das Board ist auch okay.


----------



## Lyrreth (13. Februar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Die Standards sind ja nur MINDESTvorgabe, Der ATX2.0 hat halt MINDESTENS 20Pin - in dem Fall des Sharkoon hat es trotzdem nen 20+4-Stecke.



Hm.. *imaginärer ditsch* Darauf hätte ich natürlich auch selber kommen können, wenn ich die Hirnzellen mal etwas mehr angestrengt hätte. Aber dennoch danke!  
Und Boardwechsel kam ja nur, da die "Mehrleistung" des Pro4 nicht nötig war 

Soderle, dann wie gewohnt bis zur nächsten Frage. Danke


----------



## Lyrreth (4. September 2013)

*Thema nach oben - neuer PC*

Soderle. Das Oxymoron ist zurück  

Mit dem alten PC hat alles geklappt - danke nochmal dafür. Eindruck und Leistung sind super!

Bevor ich wieder einen neuen Thread auf mache, nutze ich mal lieber diesen hier.

Es ist wieder so weit. Erneut soll ich einen PC zusammenstellen. Wieder nicht für mich, sondern für Bekannte.

Die Rahmenbedingungen bleiben die selben. Rechner für's "zocken", Möglichkeit zum Übertakten offen lassen. Das Gehäuse wird zufälligerweise wieder das T28 red von Sharkoon. Gewünschtes Farbschema Innen: Schwarz/Rot, halt möglichst passend zum Tower.

Dann leg ich mal los:

*CPU*: Intel® Core™ i5-4670K
*MB*: ASRock Z87 Pro3
*NT*: Seasonic M12II-520 520 Watt
*GK*:GIGABYTE HD 7950 oder GIGABYTE GTX 760 
*HDD*: Seagate ST1000DM003 1 TB
*SSD*: Samsung 840 Basic 120 GB
*RAM*: G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1600 Kit
*Laufwerk*: LG GH-24NS

*Monitor*: 23" (58,42cm) Asus VS238H

So, zu den Komponenten sei folgendes gesagt:

Im alten PC (weiter oben bzw. vorne) hatte ich noch Ivy-*CPU* verbaut. Ich wollte jetzt hier - trotz marginaler "Mehrleistung" - Haswell verbauen, auch mit Blick darauf, dass für Sockel 1155 ja ohnehin keine CPU's mehr kommen und so die Chancen auf Sockel 1150 größer sind, später nochmal lohnend aufrüsten zu können (ohne MB-Wechsel).
Beim *Mainboard* bin ich mir noch nicht ganz so sicher, ob das gut ist. Da hätte ich gerne nochmal eine Meinung von euch.

Beim *Netzteil* bin ich auf ein Seasonic M12II umgeschwenkt, da ich von Seasonic bisher nur Gutes gehört hatte, auch wenn das Sharkoon WPM600 nicht schlecht war. Außerdem sollten 520W ebenfalls ausreichen. Ist das Seasonic gut, oder gibt's besser und vorallem effizientere Netzteile in dieser Preisklasse (im Bereich 70€ +- )?

Bei der *Grafikkarte* tendiere ich zur GTX 760, da beide von der Leistung ähnlich sind, der Bekannte aber mit dem Spiele-Paket nichts anfangen kann.

Als *SSD* habe ich eine Samsung 840 Basic 120 GB gewählt. Die scheinen sich ja noch immer zu bewähren. Wenn ihr eine bessere für den gleichen Preis habt -> her damit. 

Kann der *Monitor* weiter verwendet werden oder gibt es da bessere? Ist ja nun wieder ein halbes Jahr her...


So, würde mich freuen, von euch zerfle... äähm.. beraten zu werden 

Und wie immer: Schon jetzt vielen vielen Dank für eure unermüdliche Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (4. September 2013)

Das Board ist gut genug, mit einem Modell für eher 120-150€ hättest Du beim Übertakten halt vlt die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit bei den Menüs zusätzlich, aber wenn es egal ist, ob Du nun 0,1Ghz mehr oder weniger hochtakten kannst, ist das Nebensache.

Graka: ist an sich egal, die tun sich nix. Die Nvidia hat halt noch PhysX, was aber nur wenige Games unterstützen.

SSD: geht klar

Monitor: klar kann man den weiter nutzen. Einer für 200€ oder so wäre halt "besser", aber es muss nicht sein.


----------



## Lyrreth (9. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Board ist gut genug, mit einem Modell für eher 120-150€ hättest Du beim Übertakten halt vlt die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit bei den Menüs zusätzlich, aber wenn es egal ist, ob Du nun 0,1Ghz mehr oder weniger hochtakten kannst, ist das Nebensache.



Es geht auch nur darum, sich die simple Übertaktung via Multiplikator offen zu halten. Kein extremes OC oder ähnliches 





Herbboy schrieb:


> Monitor: klar kann man den weiter nutzen. Einer für 200€ oder so wäre halt "besser", aber es muss nicht sein.



Hehe, jaah, "weiter nutzen" hab ich wohl etwas doof ausgedrückt. Oder vielleicht hast du es auch richtig verstanden und ich dich jetzt gerade eben nicht.
Hintergrund war einfach, dass ich gern nochmal einen aktuellen Preis-Leistungs-Monitor für den Bereich 150€ +/- 15€ abfragen wollte, der für Spiele gut geeignet ist  Vielleicht kannst du mir da ja noch 1-3 Alternativen raussuchen, bitte. Monitore sind leider nicht so mein Ding.


Ich hoffe, es ist nicht zu viel verlangt, wenn ich auch zum Netzteil noch ein bis drei Alternativen bekommen könnte. Das Seasonic hört sich zwar gut an, aber leider finde ich dazu immer nur sehr wenige Bewertungen/Meinungen. Deshalb wäre ich sehr froh, könntest du / könntet ihr mir noch 1-3 andere Netzteile vorschlagen, die im Preisbereich 50-75€ liegen und vllt. eine gute Effizienz (Alternativ: Preis-Leistung) haben.


In der Hoffnung, euch nicht zu sehr zu nerven und nochmal "Danke!"


----------



## Herbboy (9. September 2013)

Monitore sind an sich alle um die 150€ ganz okay, da würd ich dann 24 Zoll nehmen. Asus, Acer, Samsung, Benq...  und wenn man halt etwas mehr ausgibt, ist der vlt nochmal besser - aber an sich sind die alle "gut genug" und "spielefähig". zB http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005OPLG0O  oder Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


Alternative Netzteile zB be quiet! Pure Power L8-CM 530W ATX 2.31 (L8-CM-530W/BN181) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair CX Series Modular CX500M 500W ATX 2.3 (CP-9020059) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Thermaltake Smart SE 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-530MPCBEU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Lyrreth (9. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Monitore sind an sich alle um die 150€ ganz okay, da würd ich dann 24 Zoll nehmen. Asus, Acer, Samsung, Benq...  und wenn man halt etwas mehr ausgibt, ist der vlt nochmal besser - aber an sich sind die alle "gut genug" und "spielefähig". zB http://www.amazon.de/dp/B005OPLG0O  oder Asus VS248H 61cm LED Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
Erstmal danke für die Netzteile. Damit ist der Teil erledigt.

Bei der Bildschirmdiagonale ist 24" wohl sehr sehr eng, da ist (auf Nachfrage) lieber 23" gewünscht. Da würde ich dann tatsächlich auf den Asus VS23H-P zurückkommen, da es den Benq nicht in 23" gibt (oder ich ihn nicht finde)

Eine Frage dann noch zu dem. Der Asus wird auch mit IPS angeboten. Das soll, so hab ich gelesen, scheinbar ganz gut sein. Kannst du mir da kurz die Erleuchtung bringen ob sich das lohnt oder nicht und weshalb? Danke


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

IPS hat das "bessere" Bild im Sinne von "für Bildbearbeitung" und so weiter, idR nen etwas besseren Kontrast, und die haben auch einen besseren Blickwinkel, was aber an sich nur eine Rolle spielt, wenn man sehr "schief" auf den Monitor schaut. Aber grad bei solchen günstigeren IPS-Modellen ist es dann mit der Spielefähigkeit nicht mehr so gut...  für ein Spiele-IPS muss man an sich mehr zahlen. Hier steht auch was dazu Monitore für Gamer - Tipps zu Technikbegriffen und Kaufberatung


und 23 vs 24 Zoll: die brauchen doch vom Platz her so gut wie gleich viel, kommt es da echt auf nen Zentimeter an? Der Asus zB in 23 Zoll 55,2cm Breite, in 23,6Zoll (das läauft dann als 24 Zoll) 56,1cm. Tiefe beide gleich, Höhe 40 und 41cm, also auch nur 1cm Differenz.


----------



## Lyrreth (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> und 23 vs 24 Zoll: die brauchen doch vom Platz her so gut wie gleich viel, kommt es da echt auf nen Zentimeter an? Der Asus zB in 23 Zoll 55,2cm Breite, in 23,6Zoll (das läauft dann als 24 Zoll) 56,1cm. Tiefe beide gleich, Höhe 40 und 41cm, also auch nur 1cm Differenz.



Du, da kann ich dir auch nichts genaueres zu sagen, ich hab mich ja auch nur erkundigt und nicht persönlich gesehen, wo der Bildschirm stehen wird 
Vielleicht stehen da auch noch andere Gegenstände in der Gegend rum oder der Platz ist wirklich so knapp, dass da lieber noch ein bisschen Luft an den Rändern sein soll. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## svd (10. September 2013)

Falls der PC an der Wand steht... ich habe damals aus Platzgründen nur einen 22er Monitor genommen, diesen später via schwenkbarer Monitorhalterung an die Wand montiert. Also, 24 Zoll, und der Center Speaker unterhalb, hätten ebenfalls gut Platz gehabt. Naja, 26 Zoll auch...


----------

